# Baby house bunnies- I really need help!



## kaz1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello there, I know you must get a lot of people on here who go out and buy a cute little bunny as a house pet and then moan about it chewing furniture and such like. I would appreciate it if you would attempt to understand how my case is slightly different... 
Yesterday I overheard a woman talking to a friend in the co op of how her rabbits (which she thought were female) had produced a litter. The woman, apparently had advertised the babies for sale but had received little interest and as a result was intending to drown them as they were costing her money. 
I simply couldn't allow this to happen! I butted into her conversation, threatening her with the authorities. Her reply was that it wouldn't matter as she would "be rid" of them by the end of the day and then there wouldn't be any evidence! To cut an already rambling story short, I now am the proud (and a little bewildered) owner of two beautiful six week old dwarf lop bunnies.
Now, my problem is that I live in a mobile home and therefore am going to have to train the rabbits for an indoor life. I (for obvious reasons) have not made any plans for this. I've bunny proofed as much as I can, removed wires from reach, blocked gaps into all the particularly small, inaccessible areas ect.
I read up a lot on the Internet already but could do with some more personal and experienced advice. I've put them in the bottom of a cupboard in the living room and they can get in and out as they please throughout the day. They're showing a very alarming interest in my shaggy red rug (which they're pulling thread out of and eating) and one particular area of carpet which apparently tastes good. I've began littler training by placing a "wee'd" on towel and some of their bumbles under litter in a tray. This seems to be working quite well for wee, bumbles are constantly appearing on the carpet though (I do realise it's only been a day so far). I also have a brand new sofa which I'd prefer to keep unchewed (so far there has been no furniture chewing. I'd like advice on avoiding action though). 
One other thing to mention is that money is very tight and I simply can't afford to by a cage for them (or anything else that costs more than a few pounds). I know you're all going to think that I'm stupid for taking on this responsibility, I just couldn't bear the thought of them being killed. I am dedicated to giving them the best quality of life, it was just so unexpected. 

Please help me, any advice will be very much appreciated!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im no good with litter training as my buns are all outdoors
the thing that strikes me though, is at 6 weeks these bunnies are actually much to young to have left home, they shouldnt leave until they are 8 weeks old.
did the woman give you any food with them? or tell you what they are on? you need to be very careful not to change their diet till they are about 12 weeks old, else you could cause major, potentially fatal, tummy upsets

do you know what sex they both are?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Am I reading this right, they are 6 week old kits?

If so then they should never have been taken from mum yet (I know you didn't have much choice in your circumstance )

You are going to have to be very careful with them as babies are very prone to bloat especially when taken from mum and siblings so young 
At least you have 2 which will lessen the stress for them.

As for litter training at the moment it will be hit and miss I'm afraid with them being so young, so far you are doing the right thing just make sure you clean up any accidents (wee) with a solution of hot water, drop of washing up liquid or lemon juice and white wine vinegar as this covers the scent up so they don't go back and toilet in the same space. Until they are spayed or neutered (depending on sex) you will have an issue with poo as entire rabbits have a huge urge to mark everywhere they have been (hence leaving lots of poo's lol)

Have you got any food that the previous person fed them?
Or do you have any way of contacting said person to find out what they were fed?


----------



## kaz1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

At the minute, to the untrained eye they look to be both female.... I believe it's too early to reliably tell???? I did think six weeks was a little young however had I not taken them they'd be dead now! They came with nothing at all but I saw the rabbit food bag that they had there and I've bought the same one... It's russel rabbit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

kaz1985 said:


> At the minute, to the untrained eye they look to be both female.... I believe it's too early to reliably tell???? I did think six weeks was a little young however had I not taken them they'd be dead now! They came with nothing at all but I saw the rabbit food bag that they had there and I've bought the same one... It's russel rabbit.


Naa it is never too early to tell when you know what to look for  But bef keep an eye on them as the last thing you want is them mating :scared:

I would suggest keeping them on the russel rabbit food until they are 12/13 weeks and then start to slowly introduce a nice pellet like Wagg optimum, Allan & Page Natural or Science Selective. I wouldn't give them any veg for now either as you have no idea if mum was ever fed any so it is best to keep clear of veg until about 14 weeks to make sure.

Do you know about the vacc's that rabbits need?
Do you know what sort of diet a rabbit requires?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

just to add, they also need an unlimited supply of hay
russel rabbit is a very poor quality food, but at the moment keeping them on that is the lesser of the 2 evils, you need to keep them on the same diet with no changes at all till they are 12 weeks old, and then you can slowly start to change it

i also agree with bernie, its never to early to sex a rabbit if you know what you are looking for

i know its not your fault that you have got them so early, and they are very lucky you did


----------



## kaz1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've done a lot of research over the last few days however there is an awful lot of conflicting information out there lol.... Advice on diet and vacs also appreciated!!! There was what looked like kale, cucumber and also bread in the mothers hutch. 
Both bunnies look and act healthy. Would I be able to tell in time if they became ill??? I've only had them a day but I really don't want them to die!


----------



## kaz1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, they have meadow hay all the time (believe me, i know! It's turning up all over the house lol).


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would still avoid veg for now, its much better to play it safe.
bread is also not too good for rabbits at all, if fed it should idealy be toasted first, and only fed occasionally as a rare treat

you should be able to spot it if they start to bloat or enter GI
the first signs are pooing less, and being a bit lathargic, sitting hunched up and reluctant to move, reluctance to eat, and as it progresses a bloated belly
it is very treatable if you spot it in time, it requires around the clock syringe feeding to force the gut to kickstart, you would also need to seek urgent vet attention and get a gut stimulant


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Hun! if you don't live far and you drive! i have a bunny hutch you can have as a short term solution to keep them safe of a night and while you litter train them  i only used it to put my buns in while cleaning out the larger hutch (if the weather was bad and could not go in the large run in the garden!) if it's any use to you!  x


----------



## kaz1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

Right ok. Well at least I know now what to look out for (and that it's treatable)! Thank you for all the help so far... I'm sure there may be more questions along the way.
And regarding the hutch offer, that's so kind of you! Unfortunately, I'm in Oxford though! Lol! It was a lovely offer none the less.... Thank you!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Your welcome hun!  sorry your so far  x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Have a read of the stickies in this section as well for lots of information. Theres one in particular that will be good to read, it was made from all the information shared but members in this section, called "information for new rabbit owners".


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Good on you for rescuing these two and for coming for some advice. I cannot add any more to what has already been said other than WE NEED PHOTOS. 
Enjoy your little ones.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just can't get over the original rabbit owner...what sort of 'loving' pet owner keeps animals but is prepared to kill their offspring because they're inconvenient?!?! *shudder*. I think everyone on this forum would have ended up with new buns had they overheard this conversation, just like you did!

So - well done on taking these guys on and I know it must seem overwhelming right now but you're in the right place, so keep reading & researching and take one day at a time and suddenly you'll find you're managing! The 'sticky' threads at the top of this forum helped me a lot as a newbie (as Kammie recommends).

My bun lives outdoors, so I won't try to offer too much advice for your situation. However, I'd recommend trawling through the classifieds and online sites like Preloved and Ebay to see if you can find any second-hand, cheap items to help you (e.g. hutch, cage, bedding etc.). And, once you're up and running, it will work out cheaper to order their food and hay online, too.

If you're worried about chewing, make sure they have lots of alternatives (again, there are good suggestions in the sticky threads at the top). For example, my bun chews willow sticks when he wants a nibble and likes ripping apart card toilet rolls stuffed with hay. 

Good luck!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

well done for taking them on. 

I would put some cheap blankets over your sofa and tuck them in around the bottom corners, so if they do take a liking to chewing things they'll get the blanket first. also tie all the wires out of reach

As others have said just stick with their food mix and plenty of hay for now and fresh water. 

You will need to save up for the myxomatosis and VHD vaccinations about £30 each with a free check up included. Neutering/spaying will also cost £50-£70 each too. I'm afraid they dont come cheap.


----------



## gracethomas (Feb 20, 2012)

Many people are surprised and disappointed to find that rabbits rarely conform to the cute-n-cuddly stereotype in children's stories Baby bunnies (and many young adult rabbits) are too busy dashing madly about, squeezing behind furniture, and chewing baseboards and rugs to be held. Also, rabbits are physically delicate animals which means they can be hurt by children picking them up. Because rabbits feel frightened when people pick them up, they kick and struggle which means children can also get hurt Rabbits are also built to react to sudden changes which means they may either run away or try to bite when approached too quickly and too loudly. Stress-related illnesses are common. For these reasons, many children, especially young children, will find it difficult to interact with a rabbit and soon lose interest.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done for taking these little ones on, seems you are doing right by them so far. All I can add is try to find a rescue that will let you take them in to be sexed, saves you a vet fee and then you'll know what you are dealing with.


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

i just cant believe there are people out there would even have thoughts about killing bunnies... its just sick. im so glad you found them.

Not much to add, but my two never chew anything they arent supposed to. As has been said, they have plenty of their own stuff to be busy with.

This may not be as fool proof as i think it is, but when i "give" mine something, i hold in front of them and dont let them take it off me until they have rubbed their chin on it. When they do that they leave their mark and i think its like saying "this is mine".

They also LOVE a good cardboard box FULL of toilet rolls. I call it the bunny ball pit  the explore it, they go inside it, they throw the rolls out of it... they just love it and it never gets old... so give that a whirl


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

i have 2 indoor rabbits, i got boo first at 8 weeks. he chewed a hell of alot of stuff. quick list -

tv cable & blew tv up
sofa covers
door frames
skirting boards
various cables/charges
various bags
rugs etc etc

This was due to boredom mainly i think, so when he was neutered i got him a girlfriend and they dont really chew that much now. however i wouldnt ever leave anything with a wire on within chewing distance.

i have screwed mesh wire to both sides of the tv stand so they cant get behind the tv as even wires with cable protectors on stood no chance. I also bought a tv stand with solid sides and doors so they cant climb through.

rabbits will chew and thats just how it is, they might not be to bad as they wont be lonely/bored as they are together.

just dont leave anything to precious within reach


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I'm in South Oxford, wish I had something spare to offer you but I don't keep animals that large just rodents. Have you tried the Freegle group? you can sometimes get a good response by placing a wanted ad on there.

Good on you for taking them in and hope they do well


----------

